
A multiplayer WebGL SmashBros-like game. Controlled by smartphones over WebRTC - morgam
https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/flippantwarlikegermanpinscher
======
morgam
For a little bit of context: AirConsole is a platform where you can play local
multiplayer games with a smartphones.

If you want to try it for yourself and tell us what you think: The game's
called Brawlanders:
[https://www.airconsole.com/play/brawlanders](https://www.airconsole.com/play/brawlanders)

